# check out these jack-o-lantens.



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

http://i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=20142

I'm just not that skilled.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Jeez Louise!! So much for my carving tutorial about making sure the triangular eyes match up and are centered over the nose.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Wow those are impressive and also past my skill level I think.*


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wow that was cool...
i would like to try that but,
i still think the lighted pumpkins are best.
wonder how that would look lit up.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

wow--pumpkin art


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

geez - wow.


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

I don't think I would have the time or patience to carve something that detailed.


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Holy wow!
And he suggests trying it for this Halloween?? LOLOLOL!

He's quite the artist, isn't he. Awesome.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Michigal said:


> Holy wow!
> And he suggests trying it for this Halloween?? LOLOLOL!


hehe..I was just thinking that too. It's a tutorial, but it must be meant for sculptists who haven't used pumpkin as a media yet. It got my hopes up too! LOL!


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

This year I'm dedicating one pumpkin to our beloved Detroit Tigers. Carving the Old English "D". I'm sure 1/2 the state has this idea,, but it doesn't matter. Go Tigers!


----------

